# Beethoven's Fifth, Sixth or Seventh



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

MozartEarlySymphonies said:


> Beethoven's Fifth, Sixth and Seventh Symphonies tend to be regarded by many to be their favorite Beethoven Symphony. Out of those three, what's your favorite? My pick is Symphony No. 7.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

#5 for me, but, of course, the others are enjoyable


----------

